# Oily Engine bays How do you clean them



## Altern8 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey

Whats the best stuff to clean an oily engine bay?

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

apc, grim reaper or other degreaser. power wash and a ton of brushes. dress with 303, asd or other at the end


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Autoglym Engine Cleaner is an easly available product. Good too.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

sorry for sounding daft, but what is 303?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Mat @ SWS said:


> sorry for sounding daft, but what is 303?


SPF for the car 

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/303-aerospace-protectant/prod_366.html


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

that looks spot on for what i need. For leather interior and bonnet bra


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

there's a sample on the go atm in the samples forum from alan, it's uber cool stuff!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84180


----------



## Altern8 (Nov 10, 2006)

Whats TFR and is it any good


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

Traffic Film remover......... And I have no idea! LOL. I dont let my cars get that bad TBH.

303 rocks though! Rebuilding a cosworth at the mo, and all the rubbers are getting a good application!


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I agree with CupraRcleanR, I use AG Engine and Machine Cleaner. Its just a degreaser, but works very very well. Followed by vinyl and rubber care and your looking at a minted engine bay.

I have found that it takes a while for the dirt to build up again, so you shouldnt need the degreaser too often. Something like normal shampoo should do the trick for more regular use, or APC.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Built Hamber Surfex will also be very effective in this environment for removing crud and grease


----------



## fluffy (Sep 8, 2008)

Got a 26 year old car here with an engine bay that has never been cleaned.
So also from me thanks for all the advise!
How do rubber hoses react to a treatment with any of this products?
Are they safer than an average degreaser?


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not a pro - but this method works well for me.

TFR - followed by steam - not a jet washer - water alone does nothing but congele oil further from experience.

I like Comma's TFR Truck wash - but any good powerfull stuff should work ok
AG Engine & machine is very good - but i find i need a good 4 bottles for an oily bay.

My methods are 
1. - Get the engine warm (not hot!) 10-15 mins drive should do it nicely- warm oil is alot easier to shift than cold
2 - Apply your chosen detergent liberally - i dont fanny about with covering anything up - just commo sence around the electrics ie starter motor, altenator, ignition/coil pack etc
3 - Work well in - if you can find a motor factor that sells them - engine parts cleaning brushes are much better than a standard one - the brisltles are almost like a wire brush in stiffless, only made from plastic and more of a traditional "detailing brush" shape
4 - After its soaked in for a good 15-20 mins steam off 

I did have some pics of really gunked mk3 astra but cant find them - but this is the second worse bay ive done


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

As for your hoses etc - both the products i mentioned are safe.
I just dress mine with something that feeds the rubber slightly to prevent it from drying / cracking. A good tire dressing etc


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Built Hamber Surfex will also be very effective in this environment for removing crud and grease


Totally agree, great stuff, works wonders at about 8:1 dilution


----------



## LupoScoff (May 17, 2008)

you can jet wash your engine bay? what procedures do you have to take when doing this, other then covering electrics?


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

with the paintwork in the engine bay do you just use the aerospace 303 protectant?


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

for plastic use "Pledge" IMO, slick n not greasy, cheaper than 303


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

what dilution ratio for surfex in the bay?


----------

